# Roller pigeons.



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

I finnaly got a roller kit box/loft
But I have no idea how to train these birds to trap and to fly from this box.
Recently I went to guys house and I saw his kits in action but he was rude and didn't want to share how to train them with me so I ask for you nice people here in Pigeon talk to help me out. Additional information on rollers is welcome [:
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Going to move your post to the Performing Breeds forum. Hopefully some of our generous members will share their knowledge with you.

Terry


----------



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you TAWhatley


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Pigeoneddy, where do you live? I may be able to find someone close to you who can show you first hand.

Anyhow, I will try the best I can. The rollers that you have and are trying to fly, are they young birds or old birds? If they are old birds or even older young birds (no longer squeaking), you will need to spend more time trap training them. A settling cage is best if you have a traditional kitbox/loft set up. A settling cage is like a temporary small aviary attached to the outside of your kitbox/loft. That allows the birds to see their surrounding. If you have a trap, also make sure the birds are walking in and out of the trap. Always whistle or shake your feed can when you feed them. After two weeks or so like that, I would tape their wings and then put them in the settling cage having not fed them the previous day. Whistle/shake the feed can and watch the birds rush in to get their feed for the day. Don't feed them very much. 

Skip feed the next day and then repeat the process but this time, open your trap and put the birds on the roof (or the entire settling cage with the birds on the roof). Make sure you leave the tray of feed in the kitbox. If they are in the settling cage, open the cage door and let them mill around for 10-20 mins and make sure you are close by in case there are birds of prey around. Then do your feed call, a few seeds on the landing board by the trap and once one bird comes to take the feed, the rest should follow suit. Whistle/shake the can and watch the birds. They should trap in and go in for the feed. Again, this is all dependent on YOU. Don't baby and worry about not feeding them enough, pigeons are very hardy. If you feed them too much the days prior, you are more likely to lose birds or have birds not trap...or lose your patience. So be patient and don't worry about not feeding them enough. You can feed them more after they have learned to trap train.

Everyday for a week, repeat this process of putting the birds on the roof and having them trap in to get feed. Then you can take the tape off the wings and place them on the roof, you should be good to go.


----------



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

My birds are all 1 year old.
And I live in the Los Angeles area in California
I will follow you advice step by step
But how much food do I feed them I read that it is one tabel spoon correct ?
Also once I do all this how do I get them to actually fly and not just stand on the roof ?
Do I take them down the block like I do with my other pigeons?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

LA is roller heaven...and can also be roller he%% . 

Anyhow, could you please answer the following questions? After that, I will do my best to help you. 

1. How old are the birds you are planning to fly?
2. How many birds are there?
3. How long have you had them?
4. Can they see their surroundings from the kitbox?

Feed will be based on the number of birds you have. It's better to have them more hungry as opposed to full and happy. The feed can is your control.

Once you get the birds trapping well, all you should do is put them on the roof and let them mill around. The birds, if they are old enough should take a few laps around the house. If after a week of milling around and they are not flying yet, you can take them to the otherside of the house and release them.


----------



## pigeoneddy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi there are 5 birds total 3 males 2 females they are all 2012 birds except one 2013 bird he is about 6 months old.
I have only had them for about 4 days but I wanted to start training early to not ruin the birds.
They only see straight forward and to the left . The back is completely cogered and to the right is a brick wall .
Also im not sure if it Matters but 3 of them are feather foot rollers.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

pigeoneddy said:


> Hi there are 5 birds total 3 males 2 females they are all 2012 birds except one 2013 bird he is about 6 months old.
> I have only had them for about 4 days but I wanted to start training early to not ruin the birds.
> They only see straight forward and to the left . The back is completely cogered and to the right is a brick wall .
> Also im not sure if it Matters but 3 of them are feather foot rollers.


You can start training right away as I wrote above. A settling cage or something like it would be very useful. Make sure you make the same noise everytime you feed. After two weeks, keep them hungry, don't feed for 2 days and then work on calling them in. Tape the wings since they are strong...if they get out, they may take off and not come back.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

just want to add to be careful with those rollors they are easy pray for the birds of pray like hawks and falcons.make sure you start trainiing them when it save to or before long they will be lunch for hawk, in ca they are many people who fly pigeons , if i was you i get my hands on 2 pair of tipplers pigoen they fly so hight and long that most hawk give up on them and fly else where for easy pray, once you see the coast is clear fly your rollors


----------

